#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  A Cures!

## Rogue

How can you break a cures or defend yourself from one if some one is trying to attack you through the art of symbolism and music?

----------


## VIRAL

ok, here is an old way to defend against curses. dig a hole in the ground near your house and drive a metal stake into it and bury it. the stake will be a defensive object. put the stake between the house and the direction of the curse's origin. or just put one at each of the 4 cardinal points. also you may want to say a protective charm while doing this. or for a more simple approach, call on the power of the rune Algiz (an upside down peace sign without the circle) and perhapse draw the rune on yourself. Algiz's animal is the elk, so you may want to invoke the spirit of the elk. there are many ways people undo bad joojoo, involvong candles, prayers, poems, showers, digging holes, mirrors, and of course divine protection. voodoo and especially powwow have many such remedies. one that i have forgotten but you should consider is called "uncrossing". another simple spell, to use "against the worst" is just to say "I stand in circles of light, which nothing may cross". that should suffice.

----------


## serpent

Wooden stake through their heart......I think silver might work too :Tongue: 

But seriously, have you considered direct action. Otherwise try and keep your chakras clean and keep up a psychic shield. If you want something specific to break it, you would need to know a little more about it.

----------


## VIRAL

first, you will have to get a lodestone. then, take the lodestone and move it around your body's etheric field. imagine the stone becoming a black hole, sucking in negative energy. then hold the lodestone high in the air and say these words:
"I am the hole, I give you nothing
in hating me, you give me something
an offering to me in vain
the sin will fade, the void remain
you curse me in futility
it's lost in dark eternity
you gave it to the emtiness
may it be lost in the abyss
Lohixoz Haspu
Lohixoz Haspu
Lohixoz Haspu
Lohixoz Haspu"

leave the lodestone unattended for a minute or two, then bury it without letting it touch your skin.

hope this helped!

----------


## Rogue

Okay the reason I had ask this question was. There could be Artist out there who do rituals when doing live performance through there dancing and there stage "Items or theme". Well rather its live or not. Your possibly asking how can this be. Well they can get us into a trance like hypnotic alter state of consciousness and put suggestions into your head, subliminal type virus messages. Then having you act in unusual ways you usually don't act in. Music, T.v.'s and other electronics are becoming mediums and magickal tools for attacks as well. Most people who understand Magick will agree upon this and people who understand how mind control works will as well agree upon this. All of this can start by intentions and energy= The Effect. Do watch out with what you listen to. My Step Dad all ways told me that music all ways mean something. And I am starting to understand.

----------

